Ask HN: How do you deal with lack of motivation? - metahatem
======
JMTQp8lwXL
Is a lack of motivation necessarily a bad thing? Maybe things are acceptable
as they are, and don't necessarily require change. Though, it does seem part
of the human condition to constantly aspire to be more, or greater, or faster,
or some delta of improvement.

I suppose it's contextual, to a baseline. Maybe one doesn't feel "motivated"
to work on their startup idea, after 40 hours of conventional work. Maybe
that's your body's way of telling you, you've had enough, and you shouldn't
over-exert yourself. But if you weren't working at all, it would be a
different conversation.

------
kleer001
I would say that boredom is the opposite side of the coin of creativity. When
well balanced it looks like a balanced group of habits that goes from
productivity at full strength (because all animals need jobs) to time taken
off enjoying mindless entertainment or pointless hobbies to relax (because
sometimes work is too much).

I bet when one notices a lack of motivation, it's a lack of motivation in a
certain arena, not motivation in general, a lack of motivation to what one
think they SHOULD be doing.

------
csixty4
Without knowing anything about your situation, it's hard to recommend
anything. But lack of motivation can be a symptom of depression and it may be
helpful to speak with your physician and get screened for it.

If you read about the symptoms and recognize more than one in yourself, and
you still aren't able to commit to seeing a health care professional, confide
in a friend or partner and ask them to help you through the process and hold
you accountable, because depression is like a parasite that won't let itself
be treated.

